

Datastax ripped us off - Throwadev
https://github.com/managedfusion/fluentcassandra/issues/114#issuecomment-14018296

======
NeutronBoy
The last comment on that issue [1] is disgraceful. 'I kept the issue open to
let you guys sweat it out until the end of the week'? Really? They submitted
their code, just liked you asked. If it's not up to your own standards, then
fix it! If that's what they use, then I don't see why they need to invest more
time in it. Sure, it's not in the spirit of open source, but at the very least
it looks like they have acknowledged where they were required to.

[1]
[https://github.com/managedfusion/fluentcassandra/issues/114#...](https://github.com/managedfusion/fluentcassandra/issues/114#issuecomment-14018296)

------
twunde
Honestly, things like this make me avoid using github just because of the
amount of drama involved. By open sourcing projects you are effectively saying
that this code is free to use however you feel fit. Yes they should have fully
attributed their source. Yes, they should have sent a pull request for their
fixes. But is it really that big a deal?

~~~
Throwadev
I'm not involved but I wanted to see what discussion might come of it. I see
where the fluent-cassandra guys are coming from but I also agree with your
point. I'm new to open source and I personally didn't know people took this
stuff as seriously as the fluent-cassandra devs do. I always figured if you
contribute back you are one of the few who do things the right way.

When the Datastax guys dumped their code the way they did though, it uppped
the drama factor a bit.

------
cmwelsh
Part of open source is realizing people will steal your code. The only thing
you can do is expect them to give the legally mandated minimum of an
acknowledgement of copyright and authorship in alignment with the terms of the
MIT license.

Are they good neighbors? No. Are they breaking the law? Only if they refuse to
include an acknowledgement of your copyright in accordance with the license
you gave them.

